# How to Rig for Georgia Redfish



## hawkdriver (May 30, 2015)

Gonna be home from a deployment in mid July and I'd like to hit the ground running and chase some Reds with my son. Not asking for any numbers, but can someone give me a good starting point on terminal tackle and bait for these fish? I don't mind looking all day for 'em but I'd like to at least know I'm setup properly and using the right bait. We have a skiff, so we should be able to access a lot of varying types of water. Thanks y'all


----------



## patoga (May 30, 2015)

It is my understanding that a gulp alive shrimp under a popping cork is killer. Also a top water can effective like a spook or gold spoons.  I'm no expert like some these guys but that is what I have learned is effective.


----------



## hawkdriver (May 30, 2015)

Thanks...also wondering what's the appropriate sized spinning reel...4500?


----------



## Tideup (May 30, 2015)

Send me a pm when it gets closer to your homecoming and I will take you and your son to some redfish holes. 4500 will do fine, just get a rod with some backbone and not to stiff on the tip..... Med action . I like a loping cork and a jig head with live mud minnows.


----------



## hawkdriver (May 30, 2015)

will do...thanks for the help


----------



## Bama B (May 30, 2015)

Thankyou for your service. Pm me when you are ready to fish I will show you some spots. Like stated a 4500 series will work fine with a medium action rod. Should be easy to find shrimp and minnows.


----------



## wellwood (May 31, 2015)

4500 is perfect with some braid 20-30 pound. I like power pro. Live shrimp are best under a popping cork. I like to fish a 1/4 ounce jigg head with a H and H spinning spinner and gulp swimming mullet on it.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 1, 2015)

Pm me. I have seven different set ups with four extra reels. Reds are what I primarily target so learn from my mistakes. I never go bigger than a 2500. I pull in reds over thirty inches on a 1000. 4000 is reserved for cobia and shark


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 1, 2015)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Pm me. I have seven different set ups with four extra reels. Reds are what I primarily target so learn from my mistakes. I never go bigger than a 2500. I pull in reds over thirty inches on a 1000. 4000 is reserved for cobia and shark




Ditto..I use a Penn Conflict 2500..20lb power pro on a 7ft6in med  Wright Macgill Rod.  I also have several set ups with Battle 2000's on them...these set ups can handle any Red you will catch other than a Bull Red but you would be fishing for them in an entirely different way.  The lighter the setup the longer you can fish for with out wearing your arm out..plus..I am all about the fight..whether you are using a cork..or bouncing a Jig or throwing a spoon...smaller and lighter is better IMHO.


----------



## hawkdriver (Jun 3, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank y'all very much...that's a lot of help!


----------



## hawkdriver (Aug 14, 2015)

*more questions*

still not home, but i thought of a questions regarding mud minnows

i know i can catch em in a trap, but how to i rig them once caught?

And for live shrimp, would you fish those on a treble...under a popping cork?

Thanks


----------



## BigRedObsession (Aug 14, 2015)

Hook them through the lips. And yeah Ive heard of people using treble hooks under a popping cork.


----------



## BBaker (Aug 14, 2015)

hawkdriver said:


> still not home, but i thought of a questions regarding mud minnows
> 
> i know i can catch em in a trap, but how to i rig them once caught?
> 
> ...



No treble. Kahle Hook.  I like a #2


----------



## hawkdriver (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Tideup (Aug 16, 2015)

I also use Kahle hooks, but I use a smaller size either #4 or #6, I feel like the smaller hook lets the bait work better. I also use Billy Bay adjustable depth popping corks.


----------

